

Facebook's Brilliant, Boring Master Plan - unalone
http://rorgy.com/node/436

======
masterofmasters
For some reason, when I messaged someone on Facebook Messenger, it always felt
to me more like I was bothering them, than when I used AIM/ICQ in the past. So
I felt it was never really used in the same way. So I think this app is an
attempt to make it a bit more casual, less formal.

~~~
unalone
Huh, that's an interesting way to feel! I wish I remember what AIM felt like
better; I was so young when I used it that any chance I had to IM people was
exciting. I was probably an absolute pain in the ass.

D'you think this could be — at least in part — because Facebook is an always-
on environment for a lot of people? They're not explicitly on to chat, so
there's more of an unstated barrier to beginning a conversation.

------
therobot24
for my age-group (or at least for those i hang around) it seems that facebook
messenger is the space between email and linkedin.

There have been plenty of articles on how facebook is losing traction, it's
mainly due to pivoting relationships on the user's end. We all started out
with trying to add everyone we knew - this is fun, seeing what everyone is
doing. Now i really only use facebook to keep up with friends that are outside
of my close circle (cause i don't need facebook for the close circle). I don't
use facebook messenger for 90% of my friends list because of this, but i'd
still like to have something for that 10%. If the Google Hangouts app wasn't
such a resource hog, i'd probably just uninstall facebook messenger from my
phone.

------
thewarrior
Well here in India WhatsApp is really big and Facebook messenger is nowhere to
be seen. This article doesn't explain how the new Facebook messenger is better
than all its competitors.

